# Odisha to be hit by super-cyclone "Phailin"



## vickybat (Oct 11, 2013)

Coastal Odisha and Andhra Pradesh are in deep threat from a super cyclone named "Phailin". The cyclone is currently 650km away from paradip coast and is intensifying into a super cyclone, similar to one that hit Odisha back in 1999.

Indian Meteorological Deapartment (IMD) has predicted the storm to make landfall on Oct 12 evening. The windspeeds are going to be 215-220 kph according to IMD, whereas American Meteorological department has predicted speeds to touch in excess of 240 kph.

All 14 districts of Odisha are under extreme alert. Center has already deployed search and rescue forces to help people at earliest. State Government has also cancelled puja holidays in order to get prepared for this calamity.

Cyclone Phailin intensifies, moves closer towards Andhra Pradesh, Odisha

Cyclone Phailin heading towards Odisha coast at 200 km per hour

Cyclone Phailin approaches Andhra Pradesh, Odisha with wind speed of 200 km per hour | NDTV.com

Cyclone Phailin: Sea along Andhra, Odisha coast will become &lsquo;phenomenal&rsquo; on October 12 - The Times of India


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

this can impact WB and mess up the Puja big-time


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2013)

^^Absolutely,now its sunny and blue skies(AUTUMN) here at Kolkata.This year 2013 ,West Bengal + Kolkata as a whole received a surplus amount of rainfall. GOOD FOR CROPS.

But Super Cyclone  "PHAILIN" will have its effects(periphery portion of the storm clouds),particularly,HEAVY Rains to MODERATE Rains lashing out on Kolkata ,Coastal West Bengal Districts,SOUTH BENGAL as a whole in particular.

Puja will certainly be messed up from Today night or tomorrow.

BLUE SKIES WILL TURN DARK(SLATE GREY) and Heavens will unleash.... Divine Mother Save ODISHA,A.P. and West Bengal for this time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

Unless it is extremely hostile an environmental condition, mere rain and some gray plots of the sky, is not enough to keep people of WB run in hoods from this day up-to "Dashami"...bad weather will piss them off for sure, small-timer rains will enrage them, and then when it stops, the mass will overwhelm the streets with exponential magnitude. Hope the storm part doesn't come down hard on WB, then it will be wreck.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2013)

i hope it phails just like its name.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

Faun said:


> i hope it phails just like its name.



oh! i dint notice...its "Phailin" already


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Unless it is extremely hostile an environmental condition, mere rain and some gray plots of the sky, is not enough to keep people of WB run in hoods from this day up-to "Dashami"...bad weather will piss them off for sure, small-timer rains will enrage them, and then when it stops, the mass will overwhelm the streets with exponential magnitude. *Hope the storm part doesn't come down hard on WB, then it will be wreck.*



Law of PROBABILITY played by GOD is our only Hope.
Some few degree shift of the cyclonic circulation will make its path straight towards us.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Law of PROBABILITY played by GOD is our only Hope.
> Some few degree shift of the cyclonic circulation will make its path straight towards us.



Dude why do you always post in CAPS? posting in CAPS means YOU ARE SHOUTING


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2013)

^Is it so???
Then its a malpractise by me...wish to end this type of formatting in comments very soon.
Sorry dude, that it causes and instils a sense of pretentiousness on my  part,in your minds.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 11, 2013)

Its gonna hit Odisha Gopalpur coast at 260kmph 

Its a category 5 super cyclone.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Its gonna hit Odisha Gopalpur coast at 260kmph
> 
> *Its a category 5 super cyclone*.


Now that's a thing of grave concern.



Americans(Met Deptt. and Oceonagraphy) has confirmed that it may touch more than 300kmph,much devastating than hurricane "katrina"...

It is going to hit the Odisha coastline by evening today.

Already Kolkata skies are turning cloudy(sun hidden),despite yesterday and day before yesterday(Maha-shaptami + Maha-sashti respectively)we enjoyed full clear skies of autumn...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 12, 2013)

This does not looks good 

Five killed ahead of cyclone Phailin's landfall


----------



## root.king (Oct 12, 2013)

looks horrible


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 12, 2013)

root.king said:


> looks horrible



 Can't imagine people's plight


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12463&d=1381589726


----------



## Jripper (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh jeez..this is just terrible -_-


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 13, 2013)

2 days of power cut ends atlast. 
This cyclone was really devastating.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Odisha to be hit by super-cyclone &quot;Phailin&quot;*

Yes. But government is getting praised, since it seems there was no significant damage of lives, apart from the usual devastation of towns which happened due to storm.

Btw, saw this:

*qzprod.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/screen-shot-2013-10-12-at-4-48-02-pm.png?w=1024&h=466

Three powerful storms all happening concurrently in Asia! 
In order names of them are: Phailin, Nari, and Wipha

Source: *qz.com/134870/radar-images-three-powerful-storms-phailin-nari-and-wipha-menace-asia-at-the-same-time/


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2013)

^effects of global warming


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> 2 days of power cut ends atlast.
> This cyclone was really devastating.


Sorry Friend,saswat...I just scold myself for not taking a news about you. You were(your staying place) just a little shifted away from the path of Phailin.
Hope,everything is better for the time now.

Kudos to Mr. Naveen Patnaik his administration,along with the Govt. of India(Central),Ministry of Defense ,various central + state agencies  along with various NGO's.

It's a real Honour to all these people,whose preparedness and quick action ,did not lead to the repeatation  of 1999 Super Cyclone casualties.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 14, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry Friend,saswat...I just scold myself for not taking a news about you. You were(your staying place) just a little shifted away from the path of Phailin.
> Hope,everything is better for the time now.
> 
> Kudos to Mr. Naveen Patnaik his administration,along with the Govt. of India(Central),Ministry of Defense ,various central + state agencies  along with various NGO's.
> ...



Where are you from?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah, my town Kendrapara got saved from the wrath but feel sorry for the deaths happened due to Phailin. We Indians will soon recover from this nature disaster.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Where are you from?


Why it's marked on the Location : *Baguiati,Kolkata,West Bengal,India*

The true location.

Kolkata Airport(Netaji Subhas Bose International) is at a distance of 4km  away from my residence.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought you were from Odisha.


----------

